
Bacteria rush in to gobble up oil plumes from Deepwater - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/08/ocean-bacteria-valiantly-metabolize-deepwater-oil-plumes.ars
======
Mz
If anyone happens to trip across an article casting light on the names of the
specific bacteria they are finding in the plume, I would be very interested in
seeing it.

Thanks.

